# Frustrated...but trying again & need help please!



## Thlorian (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, from my first build a couple of weeks ago, I posted my problems here at this link:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=133273

Since then you guys have determined that I ruined the mobo.  So I ordered a new one and it arrived today.  I do not want to roast this one so I need your help.  It is a Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H mobo.  Tomorrow I am going to Frys during my lunch hour to get a wrist strap to help prevent shorting.  Then and only then will I take the board out of the box.  Here is where I need your help.  Here are the items I have so far:

Athlon Phenom II X4 965 Deneb 3.4Ghz Black Edition CPU AM3 Quad core 45nm
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 dual channel kit memory 4gb (2x2) PC3-10666 1333Mhz
Cooler Master GX 750 watt ATX PSU
Cooler Master Armor A90 mid-tower case w/120mm and 200mm fans
MSI Radeon HD5750 1 GB PCI Video Card
Sound Blaster SE PCI Sound card
Logitech speaker System


I need to do two things please:

(1)  I need to know how to test this board FIRST to make sure it is not a defective board.  How do I do this before hooking everything else up?

(2)  Once the board is determined to be good, can you please give me a step by step setting this Gigabyte mobo up so I do not roast anything!  

A side note:  It was determined that the first board was ruined but what if it was the CPU?  How can I tell if I just bought myself another good board and the CPU is the problem?

Thanks again for all your help!  I really, REALLY appreciate everything you can let me know as I am a NEWBIE here!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 2, 2010)

Previous threads in the great Thlorian saga :
I)  Help Please!  Only green SB light on mobo comes o...
II)  Your suggestions on a new mobo to replace the bad...

1) If all you want to do is test a board then connect the bear minimum number of things:
-Install the CPU and heatsink 
-Connect 1 stick of RAM
-Connect a switch to turn on the mobo (assuming it doesn't have one)
-Connect a monitor to the rear I/O VGA/DVI/HDMI for the onboard card
-Connect the PSU
(I suggest doing it in the order I mentioned. You can run it on the box or you can install it in the case.  Either way be careful about static.  Don't assemble the components on a metal table or on a carpeted floor.  Having built at least 50 computers I usually just assemble them in the case and assume all is well.  The DOA rate in my personal experience is less than 5%.)

2) I'm not willing to write up step by step instructions on how to install the mobo but maybe somebody else is.  

If the CPU is bad then you can expect this board to have boot failure.  If the CPU is the problem then the board may have a beep or LED code which says there was a failure related to the CPU.  Otherwise you may be forced to try a different CPU or the same CPU in a different mobo.

Best of luck.



Thlorian said:


> Thanks again for all your help!  I really, REALLY appreciate everything you can let me know as I am a NEWBIE here!


We were all newbies once.  I'm pretty damned sure you'll get this thing up and running without much more fuss.  You got unlucky is all.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> I need to do two things please:
> 
> (1)  I need to know how to test this board FIRST to make sure it is not a defective board.  How do I do this before hooking everything else up?
> 
> ...



1.To test if a board is defective the general practice for finding that out is to place the mobo on a non conductive surface(a box is fine) and hook up only the essentials to get the board to POST, that would be the CPU, RAM, Video card, monitor and Power Supply. Once you have situated those components onto the motherboard turn the system on by either hooking up the cases power switch pin onto the motherboard or using the onboard power button on the motherboard if that motherboard has one(it probably does). That's truly the only way to tell if a componant defective or not besides actual damage to the motherboard itself. You won't know if a part works or not before you actually try it.

2. Set it up like you would any other system, place the components in their proper place, boot it up and hope nothing blows up lol.

And if the CPU was dead generally it would have the same symptom, the system wouldn't POST and you'll have to find a replacement part for that item. Your motherboard should/may give out a certain number of beeps and when it does, count the beeps and look into your motherboards manual to determine what the issue exactly is. Saves you a ton of time trying to zero in on the component causing the issue.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 2, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Previous threads in the great Thlorian saga :
> I)  Help Please!  Only green SB light on mobo comes o...
> II)  Your suggestions on a new mobo to replace the bad...
> 
> ...



Thanks - one question please from your list above:

"-Connect a switch to turn on the mobo (assuming it doesn't have one)"

Which one are you referring to please?  One of the little tiny wires that are marked SW, LED, etc. coming from the case and of which basically plug into the mobo relatively close to each other and over in the lower corner of the mobo??


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks - one question please from your list above:
> 
> "-Connect a switch to turn on the mobo (assuming it doesn't have one)"
> 
> Which one are you referring to please?  One of the little tiny wires that are marked SW, LED, etc. coming from the case and of which basically plug into the mobo relatively close to each other and over in the lower corner of the mobo??



Yes that is correct, he's talking about the the headers that you plug into the small pins in the corner of your mobo to turn the motherboard on.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 2, 2010)

i just did a similar build for a friend that we couldn't get to turn on after a few teardowns turns out the tab on the reset switch on the case was too long and pressing the actual switch, causing it to not post.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

*Quick help please as I am in my build right now!*

Ok, I VERY carefully on wood floors with NO metal around and an anti-static band on, removed my new mobo and set it carefully on the cardboard board that came with it.  I connected the cpu, heat sink, and one mem stick.  My next step is to connect the tiny *POWER SW* plug from the case into the F-Panel on the mobo.  Here is where I am stuck.  The mobo manual tells me where to plug it in and the two pins on the mobo are marked + and minus -.  The problem is with the* POWER SW* plug from the case.  One of the wires is BLUE and the other WHITE.  I do not know which one is plus and which one is minus.  Can someone let me know so I can get this going please.  THANKS EVERYONE!

Also, the last three steps after this will be to plug in a monitor and keyboard and then the 24 pin plug from the psu just so I can make sure this mobo is good.  If I have missed a step plmk and THANKS again for your help!


----------



## digibucc (Nov 6, 2010)

blue is positive

white and black are almost always negative... (unless used together, which is rare except in pairs where one is the common negative between other colors)

your case manual should also say...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> blue is positive
> 
> white and black are almost always negative... (unless used together, which is rare except in pairs where one is the common negative between other colors)
> 
> your case manual should also say...



Thank you VERY much for the quick answer...I'm on it....


----------



## temp02 (Nov 6, 2010)

For a power/reset switch it's completely irrelevant which is + or -, since it will work fine both ways.

As for power/reset led, connect them as you think it should be and if they don't work invert the polarity and thats it, no big deal.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 6, 2010)

temp02 said:


> For a power/reset switch it's completely irrelevant which is + or -, since it will work fine both ways.
> 
> As for power/reset led, connect them as you think it should be and if they don't work invert the polarity and thats it, no big deal.



i thought so... but wasn't sure enough to post it


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok I have th:
-cpu
-heat sink
-power sw
-keyboard (not usb)
-monitor to onboard video connection

...all attached.  I am ready to plug in both the 12 and 24 pin plugs from the psu into the mobo.  Is there anything else you feel I should connect before I do this and turn the computer on for the mobo check please?

THanks!


----------



## Thetimewarp (Nov 6, 2010)

One stick of RAM perhaps?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes thanks - I have one stick of ram in ready to go!  Should i also plug in the HDD plug and reset plug?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

Well - I am now beyond frustrated and quite upset right now.  Nothing came on - no power light - no onboard green SB light - nothing.  I can't keep buying more parts! I know you all helped and I appreciate that very much but I KNOW that I am doing this correctly.  The odds of this board being defective are simply not possible!


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the following CPU in the computer I am using right now to converse here:

AMD Athlon II 620 quad core

Can I remove this one from this computer and place it in the Gegabyte AM3 board I am having problems with to see if the CPU I have in there now (965 AMD Black Edition) is ruined?  I'll be upset but at least I will know it it s the cpu.  If not, then I am out of solutions and pretty much done...


----------



## Thetimewarp (Nov 6, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> I have the following CPU in the computer I am using right now to converse here:
> 
> AMD Athlon II 620 quad core
> 
> Can I remove this one from this computer and place it in the Gegabyte AM3 board I am having problems with to see if the CPU I have in there now (965 AMD Black Edition) is ruined?  I'll be upset but at least I will know it it s the cpu.  If not, then I am out of solutions and pretty much done...



Post a link to both CPUs and the MoBo please!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, that is also an AM3 chip, so it would work.

One thing:  You really have to press the dog crap out of the 24 pin, and sometimes the 4 pin to make sure they are fully seated.  I have had failures to post a few times because the sockets weren't tight.  Make sure that the clip on the 24 pin is over the tab on the MB, same with the 4 pin (you said 12 pin, not sure about that, they are usually 4 or 8.)  Check all of that before panicking.


----------



## Thetimewarp (Nov 6, 2010)

I know it sounds stupid but also check the PSU switch, the outlet switch and the power cable.

EDIT: Any updates?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thetimewarp said:


> I know it sounds stupid but also check the PSU switch, the outlet switch and the power cable.



I did thanks.  I also was given a tip on how to check the PSU on it's own via a paperclip inserted into to pin holes on the 24 pin plug.  When I did this, the fans on the case and PSU started up right away so I feel good that the psu is ok.


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 6, 2010)

Post your setup picture, maybe we can help you from there.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thetimewarp said:


> Post a link to both CPUs and the MoBo please!



The manufacturer's site for these?

If so here they are:

The AMD cpu's = http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/Pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx

The mobo = http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3516#ov

Thanks


----------



## qamulek (Nov 6, 2010)

*add reset switch and try reset cmos*

Add in a reset SW.  I once took apart my uncles system and put it back together to find that the reset and power switch were switched D:  I found out because the first time I tried turning it on I got nothing.  Freaked me out.  I checked the power supply was turned on, checked all connections, then decided wth hit the reset switch and luckily it turned on.  Don't ask me why they were switched, but in every other mobo I've put together I got the power/reset switch right so my uncles mobo was a weird one...

Oh last mother board I had to reset the cmos to get the thing to boot the first time.  Resetting cmos usually involves unplugging the power supply, trying to turn the computer on a few times to drain the charge in the power supply, taking out the small battery on the motherboard, then moving a jumper on the motherboard for a few seconds.  You can find better instructions that are particular to your motherboard in the manual that came with your motherboard(my current motherboard I only had to hit a button ).


----------



## Thetimewarp (Nov 6, 2010)

I take it from the eerie lack of Thlorian in this thread that his poor CPU is dead and he's rocking gently to and fro on the floor weeping. :[


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2010)

Bummer
I still have a feeling it's something minor.  Hopefully.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your help and tips.  I'm tossing in the towel and going outside to enjoy a nice cigar.  Thanks again....I would like to purchase a nice performance machine that has a low-end graphics card, low-end hard drive, and low end memory.  Then I will take the nicer card, memory, and hard drive from my build failure and simply add them to this partial bare-bones system.  

So plmk your suggestions of where I can buy a system that has a nice case, cpu, mobo, and psu, but is light on the rest...

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2010)

I wouldn't give up so easy.

Start with the basics and work your way up.

I assume you have a mobo speaker? Just power the kit with the CPU installed, nothing else, no ram, no card, no drives. Does the speaker make any noise when you attempt to boot?

If it makes noise, what is the beep code?


----------



## qamulek (Nov 6, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> The manufacturer's site for these?
> 
> If so here they are:
> 
> ...



Thx for the link.  On page 33 of the manual(downloaded from link) are instructions to clear the cmos.  Unplug the power supply from the wall.  *try* turn on the computer to get any juice out of the power supply.  Near the battery(which is near the middle of the motherboard) is a jumper that needs to be shorted for a few seconds to reset the cmos.  Apparently they don't have a jumper cap thats always near it, so you probably have to short the jumper with a screwdriver.  Special warnings from the manual are to never have the jumper shorted while the power supply is plugged in or bad things will happen...


----------



## qamulek (Nov 6, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks for all your help and tips.  I'm tossing in the towel and going outside to enjoy a nice cigar.  Thanks again....I would like to purchase a nice performance machine that has a low-end graphics card, low-end hard drive, and low end memory.  Then I will take the nicer card, memory, and hard drive from my build failure and simply add them to this partial bare-bones system.
> 
> So plmk your suggestions of where I can buy a system that has a nice case, cpu, mobo, and psu, but is light on the rest...
> 
> Thanks



If all else fails first take your gear to some computer shop and tell them to make it work.  They'll figure out what is good and what needs replaced(possibly selling you the stuff right there) and charge you a relatively small fee* compared to buying a bare bones system then putting the gear you already bought into it.

*small fee depends on various factors that are out of my control, so I won't say with certainty that it will cost less....  Also you have to find a place that actually fixes pc's rather then just sell pc parts.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I wouldn't give up so easy.
> 
> Start with the basics and work your way up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip.  No noise at all - It just sits there and mocks me!


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks for the tip.  No noise at all - It just sits there and mocks me!



If you dont get any beep codes, lights etc, then I would start with the PSU.Do you have any other PSU that you can try.

Not sure how the POST runs through, but I think the PSU is the first to pass the test.

Are both the 8 and 24 pin connections in.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 7, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> If you dont get any beep codes, lights etc, then I would start with the PSU.Do you have any other PSU that you can try.
> 
> Not sure how the POST runs through, but I think the PSU is the first to pass the test.
> 
> Are both the 8 and 24 pin connections in.



Thanks for your help on this.  Yes, the 24 pin connector and two 4 pin connectors are in good. 

Someone in another thread (or site) told me to use the two ends of a paperclip to test the PSU.  I separated the PSU from everything.  Then I took one end of the clip and inserted into one of the 24 holes in the PSU power plug and the other end to another one (I forget which colors - maybe green and black - but I was told which specific colors to use).  After I did this I connected the case's large fan to a power connector coming from the psu and then turned it on.  Both this large fan and the fan inside the PSU came on instantly and ran.  So even though I have never done this type of test before, I felt that the PSU was cool (no pun intended).  Was there another way to test this psu? OH, I also tested the only other PSU I have (a generic brand 300 watts unit) and it did not get the mobo and others running.  When I put this generic psu back into the desktop I first had it in, it started up fine so I know it works.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes the paper clip will turn on the PSU, just doesn't test to see if the 12v line etc are up to scratch.

But as you tested another PSU, then we can generally rule out the PSU as the problem.

The next test I would do is swap out the CPU as I think it is the first main component on the board that POST will test.

Most failures I have seen are Memory or PSU....


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, im getting that feeling from whenever something is going wrong with one of my builds right now, you know, where you think your doomed but it turnes out to be something small. 
I hope your CPU comes through, since you tested the PSU you should try the CPU in a currently working computer, i do this by asking my friends if i can run a CPU in their 
computer just to see if its operational. If all else fails, you can turn to a life of crime


----------



## n-ster (Nov 7, 2010)

Where do you live? if you live somewhere near a TPU member, I'm sure he won't mind stopping by to check it out for you 

maybe take pictures(or videos) so that we can see? we might pick up on something


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks for all your help and tips.  I'm tossing in the towel and going outside to enjoy a nice cigar.  Thanks again....I would like to purchase a nice performance machine that has a low-end graphics card, low-end hard drive, and low end memory.  Then I will take the nicer card, memory, and hard drive from my build failure and simply add them to this partial bare-bones system.
> 
> So plmk your suggestions of where I can buy a system that has a nice case, cpu, mobo, and psu, but is light on the rest...
> 
> Thanks



I can hook you up with what you want in this case...COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...

Perhaps a socket 1156 mb/cpu? The case has never been used and I have plenty of hardware sitting here. Let me know what you desire and your approx. location.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks for all your help and tips.  I'm tossing in the towel and going outside to enjoy a nice cigar.  Thanks again....I would like to purchase a nice performance machine that has a low-end graphics card, low-end hard drive, and low end memory.  Then I will take the nicer card, memory, and hard drive from my build failure and simply add them to this partial bare-bones system.
> 
> So plmk your suggestions of where I can buy a system that has a nice case, cpu, mobo, and psu, but is light on the rest...
> 
> Thanks



 (schadenfreud?)

We've all been there.  Don't give up...
http://xkcd.com/349/

If the CPU is bad the computer will still turn on, it just won't post or do anything else useful (except maybe LED or beep code saying the CPU is bad).  You should even be able to turn on the computer without any CPU socketed.  Nothing will happen of course, but the mobo power LED should light up (and fans turn on, etc. etc.).

Are you sure all of the PSU connectors are securely connected to the mobo?  Is the CPU fan plugged in?  Did you say ten hail Marys?

I usually wouldn't suggest it but maybe a picture (or two or three) of your setup from a proper digital camera could help us diagnose the issue.  (Cellphone pictures do not apply.)


----------



## Achilles1600 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sound's like he maid a mess, with his build.


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I can hook you up with what you want in this case...COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...
> 
> Perhaps a socket 1156 mb/cpu? The case has never been used and I have plenty of hardware sitting here. Let me know what you desire and your approx. location.



Very good case, i have one, i was skeptical on getting it, but it was worth it.


----------



## Thetimewarp (Nov 7, 2010)

Achilles1600 said:


> Sound's like he maid a mess, with his build.



Indeed, it sound's like he has maid a few cockups.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2010)

@Thlorian,

When you are "attempting" to power on the machine, do you get psu fan spinning?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry if its been mentioned already but instead of trying to use the power cable from the case, use a jumper to short the pins on the mobo to power it up, The reason i say this is because about 4 monhts ago my bosses pc decided it wont power up anymore, We tryed all the usual stuff but we still had no power, We ended up spending £70+ on a new PSU and guess what? The pc never powered up lol, At this pont we were thinking the mobo had died but it turned out to be the power cable on the case, Bascily it decided it just don't want to work anymore even tho it still clicked fine and all that.
In the end i got the reset switch cable and pluged it into the power on the mobo and clicked it and the pc powered up.

If you do try the jumper method make sure you only short the pins and dont leave the jumper on them or it will be like holding the power button down to make the pc turn of.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Sorry if its been mentioned already but instead of trying to use the power cable from the case, use a jumper to short the pins on the mobo to power it up, The reason i say this is because about 4 monhts ago my bosses pc decided it wont power up anymore, We tryed the usualy stuff and still no power, We ended up spending £70+ on a new PSU and guess what? The pc never powered up lol, At this pont we were thinking the mobo had died but it turned out ot be the power cable on the case, Bascily it decided it just dont want to work anymore even tho it still clicked fine and all that.
> 
> In the end i got the reset switch cable and pluged it into the power on the mobo and clciked it and the pc powered up.
> 
> If you do try the jumper method make sure you only short the pins and dont leave the jumper on them or it will be like holding the power button down to make the pc turn of.



That's exactly my reasoning for asking!!


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 7, 2010)

Update on the Thlorian saga (less the weeping on the floor   ;-)  ):
Thanks again for all of your tips and help.  I'm placing the CPU and mobo to the side for another day of detective work down the road.  I did run out and purchase an HP 6610f (sort of a bare-bones with a decent cpu).  I added the ram from my faulty build above and also installed the HD5570 card.  Here is the only problem.  The PSU that came with the HP does not have a 4 pin plug for the HD video card as well as it does not have extra sata plugs for an additional hard drive I wish to add.  So what are your recommendations on a modular PSU that I can pick up at say Best Buy that will fit into this system (mid-size atx case) and still not clutter me with cables galore. Lastly I have a Creative Labs card (Audigy) but the remaining slots are "tiny" and don't look like they fit the card?  I don't want to try shoving it in and thus ruining the card w/o your advice first.  Once again although the build above just didn't work out, I had a tasty cigar last night and decided to move on and get back to this in a month via a fresh start.  So I'm saying that although I am a beginner in this area, I was VERY impressed on the quickness, politeness, and professionalism on this site in regards to your answers!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Thlorian,
> 
> When you are "attempting" to power on the machine, do you get psu fan spinning?



Nope - nothing comes on...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry Thiorion but a HP or Dell was not the solution here...you may not even find a standard psu to fit it.

If thats the route you wanted to take should have considered something like this...Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Nope - nothing comes on...



Then attempt to jump the power on header with a screw driver. I am thinking the power switch on your case is bad or you have the clear cmos jumper stuck in the clear position.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> The PSU that came with the HP does not have a 4 pin plug for the HD video card as well as it does not have extra sata plugs for an additional hard drive I wish to add.  So what are your recommendations on a modular PSU that I can pick up at say Best Buy that will fit into this system (mid-size atx case) and still not clutter me with cables galore. Lastly I have a Creative Labs card (Audigy) but the remaining slots are "tiny" and don't look like they fit the card?  I don't want to try shoving it in and thus ruining the card w/o your advice first.



I would highly discourage you from picking up a PSU at Best Buy.  Their prices on some items are reasonable, but PSUs are not amongst the reasonably priced items.  Expect to pay 2x what you'd pay at Newegg when shopping for a PSU at Best Buy.

In regards to your Audigy card it is probably a PCI card.  There are several different types of card slots though there are really only (at most) two groups with a modern computer: PCI and PCIE.  Your troublesome mobo, the GA-890GPA-UD3H, has three PCIE x1 slots (the small ones), two PCIE x16 slots (the big ones most commonly used for graphics cards) and two of the older style PCI slots (on the bottom of the mobo).  Older motherboards didn't have PCIE slots but instead had an AGP slot with several PCI slots (example).

Where this may get confusing is that PCIE can also be x4 and x8 which makes the slot size somewhere in between that of PCIE x2 and x16.  (The top slot in this picture is a PCIE x4).  If this doesn't clear up your problem I'd suggest looking up the specific model of your Audigy card online to determine what slot it uses and then matching that to the figures in the motherboard manual.



JrRacinFan said:


> Then attempt to jump the power on header with a screw driver. I am thinking the power switch on your case is bad or you have the clear cmos jumper stuck in the clear position.


Good idea though I wouldn't recommend using a screw driver as it's a little unnecessarily dangerous.  Instead I'd suggest, assuming he has an old computer lying around, that he extract the power switch from an older computer and plug it into the new mobo.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 8, 2010)

As luck would have it, I have a Master Cooler 520w psu from my "old" machine that is modular and I was able to use it successfully to replace the one in the HP I picked up.  Not a killer monster rig but right now I need to make lemonade out of a frustrating situation.  I put the mobo, cpu, and PSU away for now along with the case and will tinker with it over xmas break.  I have a decent system up for now that I can work with via a quad core chip, 8gb ddr3 ram, and a decent video card (ATI HD5750) so I can't complain from where I was a week or two ago.  My wallet is sore but I'm back up gaming!  Thanks again all...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 8, 2010)

BTW - The only item I was not able to place in the mobo (no slots for it) was the Creative Labs PCI Audigy card (or I think this is a PCIe card - I'll confirm later).  I bought a small, simple 2.1 stereo system to go with this card and am wondering if perhaps there is a USB hard case sold somewhere where I can place the PCI card inside, encase it with the shell, and then connect it to my pc via a usb cable?  (Similar to when we first could place internal hard drives into hard shell cases outside a computer and then connect via usb)...

Thanks


----------

